# Photography~growing your eye challenges # 1  ~on your belly



## redtailgal (Mar 22, 2012)

I thought I would start a thread with some challenges gear towards developing the photographers eye.  It's good for everyone who is trying to develop photography skills, and something I need to do myself, so I thought why not share?

I'll post a challenge every so often, and if you want to participate, then follow along and post a pic.

A few simple rules.......

These are simple challenges.......they are not meant to make beautiful photos, they are meant to get you/me thinking and seeing photos where we wouldnt ordinarily see them.  There are beautiful and unique pictures EVERYWHERE........and the more you develop your "eye" the more pictures you will find.......thus you will take more fabulous and better pics!

Please comment and ask questions about the pics that people post on these........but postive comments ONLY.......this is not a critique exercise, so we dont need to make suggestions on how to do it better.  This is all about the ARTISTS perception of the challenge.....

Everyone is welcome to join in.....members, members children etc.........so make sure that your pics reflect that this is a family board, please!

And last rule.........let these be fun.  Be unique, strive to find something different, even strange.  Dont just think outside of the box, throw the whole silly box away.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 22, 2012)

First challenge:

Photograph something old (no people please).  But lay on your belly and point your camera up toward it.

Include a description with your pic.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Mar 22, 2012)

Old Wheels.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 22, 2012)

Sunny........Very nice, thank you!  It's very simple and framed beautifully............its lovely.

A couple questions, keep in mind that your answers may help others, so be honest (and simple as we may have a very nice young man of 5 years old joining us)
What drew you to take that pic? and how do you feel about the angle?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

I am sorry if this isn't good, I love taking pictures, but I know I am not a pro.




This is a scale that has been handed down my family for years.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 22, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I am sorry if this isn't good, I love taking pictures, but I know I am not a pro.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4800_scale_001.jpg
> This is a scale that has been handed down my family for years.


The point to this is not to take pics like a pro...........and there are not any "no good" shots in learning exercises.  The point is to get new and more seasoned photographers to notice the things around them more, see more photographic opportunities and think outside of thee box.  Uniqueness is the main "qualifier" in these challenges.

Look up at a scale......that is a unique perspective!  What drew you to photograph the scale  (dont be afraid of silly answers even if it's "just because")?  How do you feel about the view?

Did you notice all the different textures in the shot?  the stonework (beautiful stonework btw), the iron curtain on the lower left, the wood trim........ it all adds visual interest.

Nice Job!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that sounds great, thank you. The fact that it's old, and looks and has a lot of character. It's a different view, then what I would have normally done. It makes it look really big, and you can really see all the details on the bottom of the scale. Thank you for noticing the stone work. I noticed the stonework, but the iron curtain, and the wood trim, no. I mean I know it's there, I just wasn't trying to make sure that it was in the picture. I wanted to make sure the stonework was though. Thank you, I appreciate it. This was a lot of fun. I look forward to seeing what's next.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Mar 22, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Sunny........Very nice, thank you!  It's very simple and framed beautifully............its lovely.
> 
> A couple questions, keep in mind that your answers may help others, so be honest (and simple as we may have a very nice young man of 5 years old joining us)
> What drew you to take that pic? and how do you feel about the angle?


I took the picture of the wheels because I like the look of them. I liked the way the grass grows over the bottom of the wheel. 
It was neat to see the world from a different point of view. Laying down on my stomach and looking up to take a picture was very neat and I will have to try it again. Besides the grass being wet of course.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Mar 22, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I am sorry if this isn't good, I love taking pictures, but I know I am not a pro.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4800_scale_001.jpg
> This is a scale that has been handed down my family for years.


Love the picture. That is one unique scale.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, much appreciated. I love your wheels, especially with the forest behind them, and what a beautiful day.


----------



## elevan (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello folks!  First off I have to thank RTG tremendously for starting this "classroom" thread.  My boy, B, is a budding photographer and will be participating in these challenges.  He is only 5...soon to be 6 years old.  And he is very excited for this chance to grow his skills.  Next year he will be homeschooled and photography will be his art lessons.  For these assignments I am allowing B to use my camera so that he has the opportunity to take better pictures as his normal camera is one of those children's indestructible cameras that take kind of grainy shots.

Now below you will see his take on this assignment and the words typed with it will be his:







*Title:  The GMC

B says:  "I took the pic cause I like the GMC.  My favorite color is green."*


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Mar 22, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Hello folks!  First off I have to thank RTG tremendously for starting this "classroom" thread.  My boy, B, is a budding photographer and will be participating in these challenges.  He is only 5...soon to be 6 years old.  And he is very excited for this chance to grow his skills.  Next year he will be homeschooled and photography will be his art lessons.  For these assignments I am allowing B to use my camera so that he has the opportunity to take better pictures as his normal camera is one of those children's indestructible cameras that take kind of grainy shots.
> 
> Now below you will see his take on this assignment and the words typed with it will be his:
> 
> ...


Great job B!


----------



## Teeah3612 (Mar 22, 2012)

I love this thread! I may just have to get my camera out and snap a shot or two.

And ditto on the Great Job B!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 22, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Hello folks!  First off I have to thank RTG tremendously for starting this "classroom" thread.  My boy, B, is a budding photographer and will be participating in these challenges.  He is only 5...soon to be 6 years old.  And he is very excited for this chance to grow his skills.  Next year he will be homeschooled and photography will be his art lessons.  For these assignments I am allowing B to use my camera so that he has the opportunity to take better pictures as his normal camera is one of those children's indestructible cameras that take kind of grainy shots.
> 
> Now below you will see his take on this assignment and the words typed with it will be his:
> 
> ...


Take a note folks.  You've all done good, but this young man hit the nail on the HEAD with this challenge!  

Notice the different textures.........the rocks on the ground for starters.  See how being low down and using an "up" shot gives more definition to the texture of the rocks?  

The same thing with the rusty spots on the truck.......this lower angle REALLY brings out the texture.

Texture is one thing that gives a picture a more "3d" or lifelike look.  Pointing your camera straight on usually causes the pic to lose alot of detail in the texture.

Some other things that go on in this pic that adds interest........there is a mild reflection of a tree in the window of the truck, the truck itself is at a slight angle, and the truck is not in the exact center of the frame.

This was excellent work, B.    I'm proud of you!  

Well give it another day, to see if any more folks want to give this one a try, but stay ready, I have a really weird challenge for the next one............


----------



## elevan (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow...I never even noticed the tree reflected in the window.  There is a large oak that is slightly to the right behind B.

I'm sure that B will be very pleased with this feedback.  I certainly know that he is looking forward to the next challenge.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Mar 23, 2012)

Here is one I took while hiking a couple summers ago in Kanawha State Forest. I was in awe of the size of the tree and just snapped this picture.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 23, 2012)

Teeah3612 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4859_misc_2009_-_2010_019.jpg
> 
> Here is one I took while hiking a couple summers ago in Kanawha State Forest. I was in awe of the size of the tree and just snapped this picture.


That is a beautiful picture. Nice job.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 23, 2012)

I took this picture while camping with my sister in K Falls last summer.




It's not as pretty as yours though.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 23, 2012)

edited to move content to a new thread


----------



## Teeah3612 (Mar 23, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I took this picture while camping with my sister in K Falls last summer.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4800_vacation_with_the_lindsays_009.jpg
> It's not as pretty as yours though.


I like it! The texture you got was very interesting and definitely a different perspective.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm gonna start the new challenge in its own thread, so that ya'll can continue your discussion without things getting confusing.


----------



## elevan (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Mar 24, 2012)

Keep posting pics folks.  These challenges are like a series of courses that you can use to grow your eye.

I really appreciate everyone's pics and B has such an interest in seeing what other folks do.


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 24, 2012)

They may not be any good, but I was fooling around with the camera and decided to give this thing a shot
 Of course, I wound up lying right in a puddle for this one :/





With this one, I was attempting to get a shot of something above my house, but Brewster decided to take the moment to jump out the window, so I got him instead


----------



## elevan (Mar 24, 2012)

I really like the pic of Brewster, Hank.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 24, 2012)

The pic of Brewster is great!

It's funny how "accidents" turn out nicely so often.

Ya'll dont be afraid to play with this a little..........lay on your back, on your side, on your tummy.  See if you can get an "upshot" of grass or daffodils.  Photograph the underside of a car......I've seen some interesting macro style shots from under a car.

There are pictures everywhere.  You just need to train your eye to see them


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 24, 2012)

I guess the picture was worth the price then....right after I took that he jumped and landed on my face :/ He's a nice guy though, and kept the claws out of me


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 24, 2012)

I was too lazy to get out the "good" camera (my baby lol), so I used an older camera for these.  Jus doin the assignment along with you.......nothing great.

One of my tulips "Standing Tall".  I like the blurriness of the background and how the light coming down affects the tones in the picture, giving it a softer feel.






One of my Daffs.......I've never really shot this late in the evening before, and I've found that with the poor evening light, doing "upshots" really improved the quality of the shot, giving it depth and detail that would otherwise be lacking.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's my pic...please ignore the scratched up chair  (My cats are naughty...)


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 24, 2012)

I simply cannot ignore the scratched up chair.

That is a lovely shot, there are many "right" things about it, and the only "wrong" thing is that scratched up chair.

Personally, I think the scratched up aspect ADDS to that picture.

I like the way the corner, edges and lines all work together. I like the diagonal formed by the greenery at the bottom of the right side and the floral at the top left, and the way that diagonal "meshes" with the diagonal formed by the pulled back curtain.

 I like the way the colors all blend in.......(lol good job on Decor)

The whole picture is tidy, and orderly, with the lines and the diagonals.........the "scratches" add chaos, reality, texture, depth etc.  

Excuse your scratches if you want.......I think what while they are not the focal of the shot, they are an essential element to a well placed shot.

Nice Job!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 24, 2012)

couldn't decide what pic to take


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 24, 2012)

Couldn't decide what pic to take.......

That's not a bad problem to have. (and you can put more than one in if you'd like)

Why did you decided on the one you took?  

On a side note......I have that piece of furniture in my yard, only mine is black.  lol


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 24, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Couldn't decide what pic to take.......
> 
> That's not a bad problem to have. (and you can put more than one in if you'd like)
> 
> ...


because I love old gliders. It was my Grandmothers
I need to paint this one just not sure what color


----------



## elevan (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok, I'm gonna add some of my own.






Pile of Old Wood

I took this because I like the look and texture of old wood.  I helped to tear down and old barn and this is my pile of siding and odds and ends from it.  The ratty tarp adds "texture" to the pic imo.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 26, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I simply cannot ignore the scratched up chair.
> 
> That is a lovely shot, there are many "right" things about it, and the only "wrong" thing is that scratched up chair.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I agree--now that I think about it, without the scratches on the chair, the picture would be a bit too perfect.

My original goal was to just get the picture without the flowers on the mantel, but I added them in when I saw that it would add more color to the picture. My mom decorated it  She gets all of our stuff from antique stores and those "country boutique" shops.

Thanks again for your feedback


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 26, 2012)

Elevan......I agree the tarp does add texture and the burst of color highlights the tones within the wood.

Excellent example.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 28, 2012)

Here is my photo


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 28, 2012)

That blue sky is just beautiful behind that tree!  Nice catch!


----------



## elevan (Mar 28, 2012)

The tree has a lot of character.  I like it!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank You


----------



## daisychick (Mar 29, 2012)

Old tire swing out front.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 29, 2012)

That pic would look even better without the wires....I hate it when there's wires in the way when you're trying to get a quality picture.  Photoshop's the only way to take them out, really.

Nice, otherwise, daisy!


----------



## daisychick (Mar 29, 2012)

I need a photoshop lesson on how to take out the wires.  I don't know how to do it.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 29, 2012)

Do you have photoshop software?


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 29, 2012)

I love the pic Daisychick


----------



## daisychick (Mar 29, 2012)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Do you have photoshop software?


yes an old version


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2012)

The angle MAKES that pic!  It's wonderful! (wish I would have taken that, lol)

Which older version do you have (of photoshop)?


----------



## daisychick (Mar 29, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> The angle MAKES that pic!  It's wonderful! (wish I would have taken that, lol)
> 
> Which older version do you have (of photoshop)?


Thanks!  That's a nice compliment  

My photoshop is 7.0.  I don't know how to do much with it except adjust lighting and contrast etc.  Removing things from a photo would be cool to learn.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh and by the way, It is such a beautiful day here today that I went out in the yard trying really hard to find something "old" to lay on my belly and take a pic of.   First I laid on the sidewalk and tried to take a picture of an old snow shovel, but it hurt my knees so bad to get up and down that I stood there and laughed and thought to myself, the only thing "old" I see in this front yard is my out of shape self.    

Then I glanced over and saw the tire swing and thought the grass would be a lot softer to flop my "old" self down on my belly, the only drawback was it is right by the road so I had to look both ways and make sure no one was driving down the road to see me trying to get up off the ground.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try this link:

http://www.digiretus.com/tippek/cikkiro.php?SORSZAM=20


If you cant get it let me know, and I'll edit it for you (I have photoship CS5 with content aware, so its pretty easy for me)


----------



## daisychick (Mar 29, 2012)

I am playing with the removal tool, it is easy on the sky parts but man is it tough to get the wires out of the tiny branches parts.  I will keep working on it.  Thanks for the link on how to use it.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2012)

*Really* magnified the parts where there are branches.......it makes it easier.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 29, 2012)

Look up the cattle shed.

Around here the ground in most places is way too wet to be able to even lay down in, so I have to fool around without having the luxury of looking through the view-finder to focus.  More guesswork than anything.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 29, 2012)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv340/WildRoseBeef/IMG_6611.jpg
> 
> Look up the cattle shed.
> 
> Around here the ground in most places is way too wet to be able to even lay down in, so I have to fool around without having the luxury of looking through the view-finder to focus.  More guesswork than anything.


cool


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL I didn't realize I got a fly in the pic!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2012)

Wildrose........I like it.  It's different, and I like different, lol.

We've had alot of pics turned in for this challenge.  Can ya'll see how changing your perspective and angle can make a difference in your picture?  It 's give something unique, makes YOUR pic stand out from the rest.

This is true for "artsy" pics or even day to day shots.  Next time your photgraphing the kids.......lay down and watch them play, and take candid shots while you lay.  Stand on the back of your truck to take pictures of your livestock...

This is esp true if you are advertising on your website.  Everyone remembers what they see, but everyone will remember a more unique shot even MORE..............this sort of advertising will drive them back to your site and your products.

***I am seeing alot of horizontal pictures.  Dont forget to turn that camera over and get some vertical shots from time to time.


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 30, 2012)

I decided to give this one another shot, I like these better than my first two


----------



## Teeah3612 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 30, 2012)

Those are very nice!  The daffs are lovely!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 30, 2012)

Daffodils are very pretty, indeed!!


----------



## Sweet Daisy (Mar 30, 2012)

I just joined the forum today and I'm delighted to find someone else interested in photography!  That and horsemanship are my passions.  Looking forward to participating in the challenges you create!


----------

